# Wycombe Summit, Dry Ski Slope, August 2014



## candleface (Aug 19, 2014)

Wycombe Summit is our first report and even though it has been reported before, it was of interest to us as we are from the area. Much of the history below is courtesy of Wikipedia.

The ski slope opened in 1994 and was situated just south of High Wycombe. The main slope was one of England's longest dry ski slopes, at 300m long. 

In 1998 a 13 year old was killed at the ski centre after a foreseeable accident. A prosecution by the HSE led to fines of £13,500 and payment of costs of £10,000. local people lost confidence in the ability of the Ski Centre to take care of the safety of skiers.

The summit was liable for £2 million of debt from its construction costs, and in 2003 was briefly closed down and placed into receivership. However it reopened later that year under the management of SnowDome Group Ltd, who also own and operate the Tamworth SnowDome. The Wycombe Summit then continued trading until 2006, when a fire ripped through the chalet style building, housing the facilities at the slope. The site is still owned by the SnowDome group but plans to re-build the slopes have come to a halt.

The site today is in a sorry state, nothing of the original chalet building remains, the site is heavily overgrown, and has been stripped of anything of any value and it is slowly becoming the victim of vandalism, with evidence of graffiti and a number of fires.

The Banner at the entrance 




[/url]DSC_0111 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Emergency Vehicles Only 



[/url]DSC_0109 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Chair Lift Stanchion



[/url]DSC03875 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Childs Glove



[/url]DSC03865 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03861 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Video Camera at the bottom of the main slope



[/url]DSC03849 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03843 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03835 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03825 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03823 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03818 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03812 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

View up the main slope from the bottom



[/url]DSC03813 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Burnt out part of the main slope



[/url]DSC03808 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Just in case.....



[/url]DSC03805 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03803 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03794 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

View of the middle slope from a viewing platform



[/url]DSC03777 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Discarded ski equipment



[/url]DSC03763 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03762 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dusty floodlights



[/url]DSC03784 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]

A fallen chair lift cable



[/url]DSC03786 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03783 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC03769 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]



Thanks for looking, enjoy

For the full set, see https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 19, 2014)

You need to fix the links mate. 

It's a derp but I enjoyed riding my purpose built sledge here and also the sheffield slope


----------



## candleface (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, the links have all been fixed now


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 20, 2014)

Something different this! Nice one


----------



## night crawler (Aug 20, 2014)

Thats a sad looking place which I never knew exsited, best of all I don't live that far from the place.


----------



## sweet pea (Nov 3, 2014)

Great stuff i must drive straight past this every day


----------



## AveVecron (Nov 4, 2014)

For a second there, I thought image 7 was the slope and this was a prank, haha!

Good post regardless, thanks for sharing!


----------

